
The biggest problem with Apple Maps? Our overreaction - barredo
http://www.digitaltrends.com/apple/why-the-internet-turned-down-overreaction-road-on-apple-maps/?redirect_override=true
======
antidoh
Overreaction? You live and die by the sword. Apple's sword has been insanely
great products that just work. Insanely, their map offering _just_ works.

If you're Apple then you must expect and accept a lot of pushback when you
release something like Maps, not the least because you've proven yourself in
the past capable enough to do much better.

~~~
mtgx
Completely agree. Some people may think that some of the backlash against
Apple is "over-reaction", but it's exactly the response they'll get when they
promise the moon for everything and then they don't deliver.

If they would've said "Our maps are pretty good", and not something like "Our
maps are the best out there", maybe the backlash wouldn't have been so bad,
although people still have the right to get mad at Apple for replacing a
"better maps app" with a "worse maps app", without giving them any choice in
the matter - other than not updating the old devices, I guess.

But yeah, my point is Apple generally overhypes anything they build - so they
go on the "positive extreme". So they shouldn't be surprised that when people
find out their features are not as good as they say, they go on the "negative
extreme" with the backlash. Cause and effect. Maybe Apple should be more
moderate and more honest with their marketing in the future. To be honest, I'm
surprised there hasn't been this kind of backlash over the Siri ads, too.

